

HTML5Rocks now on Github - kinlan
https://github.com/html5rocks/www.html5rocks.com

======
benjaminwootton
Is it just me or is the adoption of HTML5 stalling?

So much innovation seems to be coming out of the Javascript, client side JS,
mobile development stacks that HTML5 seems from the outside like a set of
solutions to partially solved problems. It doesn't seem to be getting as much
attention as it might.

I admit I don't mix in these circles much so interested in learning here...

~~~
joshuacc
A lot of the innovation happening in client-side JavaScript right now is based
on HTML5 technologies like Web Workers, "data-" attributes, Canvas, Local
Storage, etc. If you read through HTML5Rocks.com, you'll see that many of the
things it talks about are new APIs available to JS in the browser.

~~~
statictype
What innovations were possible with the "data-" attributes? As far as I know,
they just provide a standardized way of naming custom attributes. I've been
using custom attributes in html tags for unobtrusive javascript before I knew
the data- attributes existed.

Do they provide any extra functionality as such (like a faster/optimized
querying api) ? Or is it just a promise that attributes beginning with "data-"
will never be used as part of the HTML standard?

~~~
masklinn
> Or is it just a promise that attributes beginning with "data-" will never be
> used as part of the HTML standard?

Just that.

Some libraries do build upon that though, e.g. in jQuery, $el.data('key') will
fall back on the @data-key attribute if it does not find the key in its
internal store.

------
mmahemoff
This is exciting to see. Updating the project on its previous Mercury setup on
Google Code was never a pleasant experience, especially with the various
branches going on.

GitHub will make it a lot easier for people to contribute to HTML5Rocks,
whether it's full articles or typo fixes.

A nice touch is that this is hosted on a new <https://github.com/html5rocks>
account, rather than <https://github.com/GoogleChrome>.

~~~
kinlan
We still need to get the contribution guide sorted and in the flow for git and
importantly github. Ideally we will merge in with the issue tracker too.

------
NanoWar
This has been a very good resource in the past. Thanks for sharing!

------
olivierntk
The best thing for HTML5Rocks would be a serie of screencasts ... Short and to
the point similar to Ryan Bate's railscasts. But the site still rocks :)

